# Last minute SSM offshore this afternoon



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Gonna run out of SSM this afternoon really could use 1-2 crew. Inside about 50 miles back around dark. Any takers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Let me know sometime a little more in advance!!*

I have a 24â€™ boat, but hasnâ€™t been in the water since I moved from Baytown about 6 years ago, so boat iffy at bestâ€¦would prefer splitting with someone in another boat. Have lots of good equipment and experience, 68 yrs oldâ€¦would need to go out of Galveston or Surfside. Used to wade fish for trout or reds or go offshore about 2x per weekâ€¦was a Professor for Lee Collegeâ€¦.now own a nursery up in New Waverly, Texas so would only be able to go about once a month or soâ€¦.JT

*John and Cristy Talbott *
*Talbott Nursery and Poultry 2620A W. Feeder IH-45 New Waverly, Texas 77358 *
*Cell: 409-381-0128







409-381-0128 Email: [email protected] *
*Website: **www.talbottnurseryandpoultry.com*
*Find us on Facebook: **https://www.facebook.com/pages/Talbott-Nursery-And-Poultry/183749111771167#!/pages/Talbott-Nursery-And-Poultry/183749111771167*
Call
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------

